# rió / rio



## Kane

Hasta ahora he escrito el verbo _reír _ 3ª persona singular del pretérito _rió_, pero acabo de verlo escrito _rio_ en la página de la http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=paso.
  ¿Será una errata, o si se debe escribir así ahora?

  Gracias


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Kane:

Lleva o no acento dependiendo de cómo lo pronuncies:

Si haces un hiato al decirlo, /*ri-o*/, va con acento por ser un bísilabo agudo terminado en vocal: _rió._

Si, en cambio, lo pronuncias con un diptongo /*rio*/ entonces es un monosílabo, por lo que no lleva acento: _rio_

Fuente: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=tilde, sección 1.2. Monosílabos.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

DPD, "tilde":

*1.2. Monosílabos*. Las palabras de una sola sílaba no se acentúan nunca gráficamente, salvo en los casos de tilde diacrítica: _mes_, _bien_, _fe_, _fui_, _pan_, _vio_. Puesto que, dependiendo de distintos factores, una misma secuencia de vocales puede articularse como diptongo o como hiato, para saber si una palabra es o no monosílaba desde el punto de vista ortográfico, hay que tener en cuenta que algunas combinaciones vocálicas se consideran siempre diptongos a efectos de acentuación gráfica, sea cual sea su pronunciación. En concreto, toda combinación de vocal abierta (_a_, _e_, _o_) + vocal cerrada (_i_, _u_), o viceversa, siempre que la cerrada no sea tónica, así como la combinación de dos vocales cerradas distintas, han de considerarse diptongos desde el punto de vista ortográfico. Esta convención es una de las novedades introducidas en la Ortografía académica de 1999. Por eso, algunas palabras que antes de esta fecha se consideraban bisílabas pasan ahora a ser consideradas monosílabas a efectos de acentuación gráfica, por contener alguna de las secuencias vocálicas antes señaladas, y, como consecuencia de ello, deben escribirse sin tilde. Estas palabras son formas verbales como _crie_, _crio_, _criais_, _crieis_ (de _criar_); _fie_, _fio_, _fiais_, _fieis_ (de _fiar_); _flui_, _fluis_ (de _fluir_); _frio_, _friais_ (de _freír_); _frui_, _fruis_ (de _fruir_); _guie_, _guio_, _guiais_, _guieis_ (de _guiar_); _hui_, _huis_ (de _huir_); _lie_, _lio_, _liais_, _lieis_ (de _liar_); _pie_, _pio_, _piais_, _pieis_ (de _piar_); _rio_, _riais_ (de _reír_); los sustantivos _guion_, _ion_, _muon_, _pion_, _prion_, _ruan_ y _truhan_; y, entre los nombres propios, _Ruan_ y _Sion_. No obstante, es admisible acentuar gráficamente estas palabras, por ser agudas acabadas en _-n_, _-s_ o vocal, si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia, las considera bisílabas: _fié_, _huí_, _riáis_, _guión_, _truhán_, etc. La pronunciación monosilábica es predominante en amplias zonas de Hispanoamérica, especialmente en México y en el área centroamericana, mientras que en otros países americanos como la Argentina, el Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela, al igual que en España, es mayoritaria la pronunciación bisilábica.


----------



## Kane

Gracias por la información.

  Había visto esta regla cuando hice la carrera pero la había olvidado. 
  La RAE dice:


> No obstante, es admisible acentuar gráficamente estas palabras, por ser agudas acabadas en_ -n, -s _o vocal, si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia las considera bisílabas.


  Como no soy española me gustaría saber cómo la mayoría de la gente consideran estas palabras.


----------



## Jellby

Como dice el DPD:

La pronunciación monosilábica es predominante en amplias zonas de Hispanoamérica, especialmente en México y en el área centroamericana, mientras que en otros países americanos como la Argentina, el Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela, al igual que en España, es mayoritaria la pronunciación bisilábica.

Yo soy de España y, efectivamente, tiendo a pronunciar el hiato, sin embargo prefiero escribirlo como si fuera un diptongo.


----------



## lamartus

Kane said:


> Como no soy española me gustaría saber cómo la mayoría de la gente consideran estas palabras.



Como Jellby, yo también tiendo a pronunciar el hiato y en mi caso también lo escribo: rió.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ýo lo escribo con acento.


----------



## ieracub

Kane said:


> Como no soy española me gustaría saber cómo la mayoría de la gente consideran estas palabras.


A pesar de la tendencia antihiática en Chile (*), creo que la única palabra de las listadas en la cita del DPD (de las que usamos) que pronunciamos monosilábicamente es _ion, _pronuncida /yon/.

(*) La tendencia antihiática se observa en algunas combinaciones de vocales abiertas -un hiato ortográfico-, que se transforma en diptongo. Al hacerlo, la primera vocal se desplaza hacia una cerrada, así:

pelear -> pe-l_i_ar.
Joaquín -> J_u_a-quín.
Aéreo -> A-e-r_i_o.

No he conocido a nadie que diga "yo pe-le-é", decimos "yo pe-l_i_é" (la _i _oscila entre una _e _más cerrada y una _i_ definitiva).

Por último, el verbo _piara_ es muy especial, porque cambia su pronunciación dependiendo del significado:

_Una piara de cerdos. _(pia-ra).
_Si el pollo piara_, sería alimentado. (pi-a-ra).

Igual éste:

_Me duele el pie. _(pie).
_Anoche pié como pollo. (pi-é)._

Yo tiendo a acentuar las palabras en cuestión. y digo "tiendo", pues vivo inventándome reglas de acentuación propias, como _b*í*silabo, _que puse en mi respuesta anterior.

Saludos.


----------



## Julvenzor

* Atención: hilos unidos *​


> - Diez... casi. ¿Y tú?
> Rió muy suavemente, con la risa de un bebé cuando le hacen cosquillas. Yo
> sentí que él intentaba oponerse sobre mí, debido a que manejaba un avión y yo
> no, eso no me gustaba; sin embargo, era simpático, agradable, no pude enojarme
> seriamente con él.



Buenas. Sólo quería comentar que "rió" no lleva tilde, es pues: _rio_. ¡Bendito sea el oficio de corrector y qué poquito bien hecho está hoy día!

Un saludo.

*------------------------
Nota de moderación*: esta nueva discusión proviene de otra que surgió en este otro hilo. Julvenzor, por favor, procura no incurrir en digresiones en los hilos (regla 2), pues a veces es complicado dividir en dos uno que se bifurca (como en este caso) y tenemos que borrar los mensajes de conversaciones valiosas. Gracias.


----------



## flljob

Julvenzor said:


> Buenas. Sólo quería comentar que "rió" no lleva tilde, es pues: _rio_. ¡Bendito sea el oficio de corrector y qué poquito bien hecho está hoy día!
> 
> Un saludo.


¿Aunque sea bisílaba aguda?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Menda, que escribe _*rió*_, porque para mí tiene dos sílabas (-*ó* es una desinencia de perfecto y *ri*- el alomorfo del semantema *re*- de _reír_). [...]


----------



## Julvenzor

flljob said:


> ¿Aunque sea bisílaba aguda?




Bueno, no quería provocar discusión de este tipo, era sólo por darle la puntilla al "oponerse". Me explico, éste es uno de los muy ínfimos casos en los cuales le veo sentido al criterio de la RAE. Dejando de lado todo lo que son hiatos, diptogos y demás, ésta es mi interpretación de la norma actual:

"Rio" tiene únicamente dos pronunciaciones posibles: 

"rÍo" ==> Se tilda por el acento prosódico. 

"riÓ" ==> La ausencia de tilde en la "o" no conlleva confusión alguna. Por ello, digamos que es "superflua".


La RAE ya no se está "fijando" en diptongos, hiatos y otras bestias variadas, ni parece darle la importancia de antaño. Así pues, se ha creado un caso similar a "dio", "vio" y "fue", y, solamente, por el mero hecho de que en dichos casos la presencia o ausencia de tilde en la "o"  o en la "e" no cambia la pronunciación.

De ahí ocurre también que a "guión" le haya desaparecido la tilde (dos pronunciaciones: "GuÍon", si exisitiera y "guiÓn"); aunque en este último caso, ya que escribimos (y aprendemos) muchas veces por repetición y analogía, me da una sensación horrible no escribirla.


¡Saludos!


----------



## flljob

Tiene tres pronunciaciones posibles: rí-o, ri-ó y rio.

Saludos


----------



## Julvenzor

flljob said:


> Tiene tres pronunciaciones posibles: rí-o, ri-ó y rio.
> 
> Saludos




No te entiendo. ¿No pronunciarías igual rio (no "río") que "rió"? Es decir, en "río" hay una separación temporal entre las letras más acusada que en "rio". No veo distinción, o resulta muy complicada verla entre "ri-ó" u "rio". ¿Es propio de México? En todo caso, puestos así, también podríamos establecer tres pronunciaciones en el verbo "dar": "dio", "dí-o", "di-ó".

Considerando estrictamente la pronunciación "rio", "vio" y "dio" presentan las mismas características. ¿Por qué habrían de tildarse diferentemente? Por algo la RAE les quitó la tilde.

Un saludo.


----------



## flljob

Porque vio, Dios y dio son monosílabas. Rió y Sión son bisílabas. La RAE, en lugar de quitar tildes, debió poner diéresis: Sïón.


----------



## Julvenzor

flljob said:


> Porque vio, Dios y dio son monosílabas. Rió y Sión son bisílabas. La RAE, en lugar de quitar tildes, debió poner diéresis: Sïón.




Te invito cortésmente a que se lo consultes a ellos. Yo sólo hablo por mí. A mi simple entender, ellos les están despojando de tilde a todas aquellas palabras cuales consideran monosílabas o de "no ambigüedad". Todo esto es la mar de cuestionable (unas veces estoy a favor, otras, en contra). Yo me niego a arrebatarle a "sólo" la tilde; pues contrariamente a su opinión, sí existe una clara ambigüedad en algunos contextos.


----------



## flljob

Parecerá que no era esta novedad, pues otras veces se había representado el Señor a esta alma en esta manera. Así se escribiría según las normas de la RAE. En realidad es:
Parecerá que no era ésta novedad, pues...

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Vió* y *dió* no son monosílabos en mi versión del español que tiene en cuenta la morfología y la fuerza presencial del semantema.
*Vi*- y *di*- son los alomorfos de los semantemas v[e]- y d[a]- (_e_ y _a_ son Vt. que pongo para facilitar la comprensión del fenómeno). El segmento *-ó* es una desinencia verbal, morfema de tercera persona del singular del perfecto (fuerte) en español. 
Dos sílabas y rige la regla del acento en palabras agudas.
Sobre la superfluidad de los acentos en español, podríamos decir que son casi todos superfluos como se puede comprobar en un texto largo si se comienza sacando acentos poco a poco a lo largo del texto hasta llegar a su supresión total. El lector ni se da cuenta del hecho. Es comprobable con un experimento. De ahí que las tildes no influyen realmente en la comprensión del texto escrito, son algo cultural, la parte visual de la lengua escrita, hija de la costumbre, más que de la realidad de la lengua.
En mi casó me gusta la grafía con tildes y las uso sistemáticamente. Aquí, por respeto a los extranjeros que participan, suelo seguir las normas, pero las anteriores, no ésta última que parece un recurso para que haya menos faltas de ortografía y en los estudios, como por ejemplo el PISA, los alumnos españoles suban su nota en lengua.


----------



## Peterdg

Julvenzor said:


> Bueno, no quería provocar discusión de este tipo, era sólo por darle la puntilla al "oponerse". Me explico, éste es uno de los muy ínfimos casos en los cuales le veo sentido al criterio de la RAE. Dejando de lado todo lo que son hiatos, diptogos y demás, ésta es mi interpretación de la norma actual:
> 
> "Rio" tiene únicamente dos pronunciaciones posibles:
> 
> "rÍo" ==> Se tilda por el acento prosódico.
> 
> "riÓ" ==> La ausencia de tilde en la "o" no conlleva confusión alguna. Por ello, digamos que es "superflua".
> 
> 
> La RAE ya no se está "fijando" en diptongos, hiatos y otras bestias variadas, ni parece darle la importancia de antaño. Así pues, se ha creado un caso similar a "dio", "vio" y "fue", y, solamente, por el mero hecho de que en dichos casos la presencia o ausencia de tilde en la "o" o en la "e" no cambia la pronunciación.


Completamente de acuerdo. 

Que yo sepa, sólo hay un (1) caso en el que la supresión de la tilde en este tipo de palabras causa ambigüedad: *pie*: (acento prosódico en la "e") *1)* puede ser la extremidad de la pierna (diptongo) o *2)* puede ser la primera persona del pretérito simple del verbo "piar" (hiato) (anteriormente escrito como "pié").


----------



## flljob

¿No se fija en diptongos, en hiatos? Pues entonces digamos pe-tro-leo, y escribámosla sin tilde.

Los locos no somos nosotros, son ellos.


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> ¿No se fija en diptongos, en hiatos? Pues entonces digamos pe-tro-leo, y escribámosla sin tilde.
> 
> Los locos no somos nosotros, son ellos.


¿Nunca oído de vocales fuertes y débiles? Dos vocales fuertes (en este caso, "eo") *siempre* son dos sílabas; es imposible que sean diptongos.

Me pregunto verdaderamente cómo os han enseñado las reglas de la tildación. Debe de ser completamente diferente de lo que aprendimos nosotros. A nosotros no nos hablan de diptongos, ni de hiatos para enseñárnoslo y no tenemos ningún problema para tildar las palabras correctamente. La verdad, de toda la gente que aprende español aquí, nadie sabe qué es un hiato, a no ser que estudie español a nivel universitario en el curso de fonología. Todo el resto, ni idea.


----------



## flljob

Sí lo he oído (¿o será oido?), y aquí sí hay un uso racional de las tildes. Lo loco es que un hiato como hu-í, se escribe _hui_. ¿Será que la RAE cree que son dos vocales fuertes?

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Pues no. En la combinación "ui" o "iu", el acento prosódico siempre recae en la última vocal de esta combinación; en _hui_, es en la "i" que recae el acento prosódico, es la última vocal en la combinación "ui" y por ende, no se tilda.

Lo mismo pasa en "concluido": no se tilda la "i" (y nunca se tildó); sin embargo, es parte de un hiato.

La diferencia entre hiato y diptongo (excepto, como ya lo he comentado, en "pie") es fonéticamente (o, ¿tengo que decir, fonológicamente?) irrelevante en español (es decir que el hecho de pronunciar una palabra con diptongo o con hiato, no cambia nada al significado) y por eso no necesario representar la diferencia en la ortografía.


----------



## flljob

Pues sólo nos estás confirmando la irracionalidad de la norma. 

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Pues sólo nos estás confirmando la irracionalidad de la norma.
> 
> Saludos


¿Cómo?


----------



## Julvenzor

Si se me permite mediar, quisiera decir que se os está yendo de las manos. Lo que era una conversación interesante pinta ser ahora una discusión bizantina...


----------



## XiaoRoel

flljob said:


> Pues sólo nos estás confirmando la irracionalidad de la norma.
> 
> Saludos


No pongo muñequitos, pero date por aplaudido. Es curioso que para los que aprenden el español como lengua extranjera les parezca tan bien la acentuación académica, y a los "nativos" nos parezca una cosa confusa y extraña. Da para pensar.


----------



## Peterdg

Julvenzor said:


> Si se me permite mediar, quisiera decir que se os está yendo de las manos. Lo que era una conversación interesante pinta ser ahora una discusión bizantina...


Julvenzor,

Lo siento, pero ese debate no tiene nada de bizantino. Lo que quiero evitar es que los que aprenden el español se confundan con los comentarios sobre hiatos y diptongos. Tienen un sistema de reglas para poder tildar correctamente, según las reglas actuales, si saben dónde recae el acento prosódico en una palabra. Esas reglas no hablan de diptongos ni de hiatos y, no obstante, les permiten de tildar correctamente. El debate sobre hiatos y diptongos con respecto a la tidación puede confundirlos. 

Es muy lógico ahora: se escribe "rio" y "frio", sin tilde, porque también se escribe "vio" y "dio" sin tilde porque el acento prosódico en ambos casos recae en le "o". Las reglas actuales ya no tienen nada que ver con diptongos e hiatos, ni en este caso ni en ningún otro caso. Sólo importa dónde recaiga el acento prosódico.

Se puede estar de acuerdo o no con las actuales reglas pero las reglas ahora son lo que son.


----------



## Julvenzor

Peterdg said:


> Julvenzor,
> 
> Lo siento, pero ese debate no tiene nada de bizantino. Lo que quiero evitar es que los que aprenden el español se confundan con los comentarios sobre hiatos y diptongos. Tienen un sistema de reglas para poder tildar correctamente, según las reglas actuales, si saben dónde recae el acento prosódico en una palabra. Esas reglas no hablan de diptongos ni de hiatos y, no obstante, les permiten de tildar correctamente. El debate sobre hiatos y diptongos con respecto a la tidación puede confundirlos.
> 
> Es muy lógico ahora: se escribe "rio" y "frio", sin tilde, porque también se escribe "vio" y "dio" sin tilde porque el acento prosódico en ambos casos recae en le "o". Las reglas actuales ya no tienen nada que ver con diptongos e hiatos, ni en este caso ni en ningún otro caso. Sólo importa dónde recaiga el acento prosódico.
> 
> Se puede estar de acuerdo o no con las actuales reglas pero las reglas ahora son lo que son.




Comprender, lo que se dice comprender, comprendo todas las posturas aquí expuestas; y, aunque parezcan un tanto absurdo, yo remo para el centro y contento voy. Digo que todos tenéis parte de razón y que contáis con la suficiente gracia como para defender vuestro juicio. Básicamente, ocurre que antes se tenían en cuenta más factores a la hora de tildar que a día de hoy. Diría que a los aprendices no les supone mayor cortapisa la existencia de unas u otras normas, en cualquier caso, han de usar la memoria y tener un poquitín de acertado tino para discernir entre las funciones gramaticales. Quien tiene un primer idioma, puede usarlo para ver distinciones inexistentes en el segundo y viceversa; así pues, a un nativo no muy 'puesto' o educado, le es severamente difícil entre _porque_ y _por qué_. Con ello, me refiero a que los nativos tenemos una interpretación muy diferente de una ortografía 'lógica' que emplear para entendernos, y, de ahí, tan sonados y acalorados debates.

Un saludo.


----------



## lospazio

Julvenzor said:


> No te entiendo. ¿No pronunciarías igual rio (no "río") que "rió"? Es decir, en "río" hay una separación temporal entre las letras más acusada que en "rio". No veo distinción, o resulta muy complicada verla entre "ri-ó" u "rio". ¿Es propio de México? En todo caso, puestos así, también podríamos establecer tres pronunciaciones en el verbo "dar": "dio", "dí-o", "di-ó".
> 
> Considerando estrictamente la pronunciación "rio", "vio" y "dio" presentan las mismas características. ¿Por qué habrían de tildarse diferentemente? Por algo la RAE les quitó la tilde.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo no estoy para nada de acuerdo, Julvenzor. Existe una diferencia nítida entre las pronunciaciones de _rió_ cuando se marca el hiato y cuando no. Yo la pronuncio claramente con hiato, y la pronunciación es distinta de la de _dio_ por la diferencia de articulación entre la _d_ y la _r_.


----------



## gabbytaa

Kane said:


> Hasta ahora he escrito el verbo _reír _ 3ª persona singular del pretérito _rió_, pero acabo de verlo escrito _rio_ en la página de la http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=paso.
> ¿Será una errata, o si se debe escribir así ahora?
> 
> Gracias



Hola Kane,

Ya tienes muchos comentarios sobre este post, pero me gustaría agregar unos ejemplos:

"Yo río mucho todo el día."
"El río es hermoso." 

Aquí pronuncias igual tanto el verbo como el sustantivo.

En este otro ejemplo la tilde la lleva en la "o" por lo tanto se pronuncia diferente.


" Anoche Miguel se rió mucho de los chistes que conté."

Sin embargo el diccionario de WR acepta tanto "rio" y rió".

Yo al igual que flljob y Xiao, las acentúo. Y siendo sincera, fue aquí donde descubrí que no deben de acentuarse por ser monosílabas. 
Sin embargo es muy difícil para mí no acentuar "dió, vió o rió", por decir algunos ejemplos.


----------



## cremaynata

Hola chicos
la profesora en la universidad nos dijo la semana pasada que "dio", "rio" no llevan acentos porque son palabras monosílabas.


----------



## Peterdg

gabbytaa said:


> Sin embargo es muy difícil para mí no acentuar "*dió*, *vió* o rió", por decir algunos ejemplos.


_Q.E.D. 

_Por eso abandonaron lo de diptongo e hiato en las reglas de la tildación.


----------



## gabbytaa

Peterdg said:


> _Q.E.D.
> 
> _Por eso abandonaron lo de diptongo e hiato en las reglas de la tildación.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, y perdón, pero dije "acentuar" en lugar de "tildar".


----------



## Peterdg

gabbytaa said:


> ... y perdón, pero dije "acentuar" en lugar de "tildar".


 No entiendo bien tu comentario.
Del DRAE:





> *acentuar
> *...*2.* tr. Ponerles acento ortográfico.
> ...


y los pusiste.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aunque propiamente son reglas de _tildación_, los nativos seguimos diciendo de _acentuación_. Tanto da mientras nos entendamos.
La incomprensión de la nueva regla entre los hispanohablantes cultos es general: debe cambiar la RAE, que "legisla" para los que la pagamos, no para los estudiantes extranjeros.
P. S.: Peter debes ir a dormir:


> Por eso abandonaron lo de diptongo e hiato en las *reglas de la tildación*.​


pero también:


> No entiendo bien tu comentario.
> Del DRAE:
> *acentuar
> *...*2.* tr. Ponerles acento ortográfico.
> ...
> 
> 
> y los pusiste.


O a rólex o a setas, a no ser que seas gallego.


----------



## Peterdg

Xiao,

Lo que digo es que "acentuar" y "tildar" pueden ser la misma cosa: _poner una tilde_. (por eso no entiendo el comentario de Gabby; lo de _perdón pero dije "acentuar" en lugar de "tildar"_).


> La incomprensión de la nueva regla entre los hispanohablantes cultos es general: debe cambiar la RAE, que "legisla" para los que la pagamos, no para los estudiantes extranjeros.


Nosotros también le pagamos: compramos sus libros.
Y no las cambiaron por los estudiantes extranjeros; las cambiaron porque se dieron cuenta de que las antiguas reglas eran inconsistentes. Es una muestra de honradez científica: reconocer su equivocación. Los conocimientos científicos evolucionan con el tiempo. Es una característica de todas las ciencias, también en lingüística. Los filósofos griegos ya lo sabían: πάντα ῥεῖ καὶ οὐδὲν μένει.


----------



## gabbytaa

Peterdg said:


> Xiao,
> 
> Lo que digo es que "acentuar" y "tildar" pueden ser la misma cosa: _poner una tilde_. (por eso no entiendo el comentario de Gabby; lo de _perdón pero dije "acentuar" en lugar de "tildar"_).
> .



Peter, 
El comentario solamente fue porque algunos foreros no aceptan el uso de "acentuar" cuando se refiere a poner una tilde y yo supuse por tu comentario sobre las REGLAS DE TILDACIÓN que tampoco la usabas.


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

Tengo una pregunta referente a este hilo con el que me tropecé ¿Por qué se admite la tilde en la conjugación del pretérito indicativo de la tercera persona singular (ella rio, él rio) si lo yo que tenia entendido, en el caso de que no se le considerase monosílaba,  es que al romperse la unión de vocales por el hiato la vocal tónica debía ser la débil o cerrada en este caso la "I" de Río" como el presente indicativo dela primera persona singular? 

Gracias por cualquiera de sus valiosas respuestas


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Delenda est Ioannis.

 Que yo sepa, no se tilda la tercera persona del pretérito perfecto de indicativo: es un monosílabo, que no se acentúan (salvo los diacríticos), y es la vocal abierta la que recibe el golpe de voz. Como dices, para considerarla bisílaba habría que romper el diptongo y esto se conseguiría llevando el golpe de voz a la vocal cerrada.

Tampoco el conjugador de verbos del DRAE tilda la tercera persona del pretérito perfecto del verbo _reír_.

 Aparte, lee este post de ACQM, por favor; ya verás que te va a gustar.


----------



## Erreconerre

Kane said:


> Hasta ahora he escrito el verbo _reír _ 3ª persona singular del pretérito _rió_, pero acabo de verlo escrito _rio_ en la página de la http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=paso.
> ¿Será una errata, o si se debe escribir así ahora?
> 
> Gracias



*Rio* se escribe sin tilde; lo mismo que *vio* y *fue*. Si lo escribes sin tilde, se pronunciará con acento en la "o"; y si lo escribes con tilde en la "o" también se pronunciará con acento en la "o". Así que lo mejor es escribirlo sin tilde, porque es lo único correcto y porque en este caso una tilde no modifica nada.


----------



## cremaynata

Erreconerre said:


> *Rio* se escribe sin tilde; lo mismo que *vio* y *fue*. Si lo escribes sin tilde, se pronunciará con acento en la "o"; y si lo escribes con tilde en la "o" también se pronunciará con acento en la "o". Así que lo mejor es escribirlo sin tilde, porque es lo único correcto y porque en este caso una tilde no modifica nada.


Bueno, la verdad es que no lo había pensado así, pero me suena la mejor explicación. Sin la tilde es ri*o, *entonces para qué poner el acento. Muy simple.


----------



## S.V.

Se me hace raro que nadie lo haya mencionado, por lo que quizá ya lo han hecho y es mi culpa por sólo solo haber hojeado el hilo; pero la cita del DRAE del principio, —que es la misma que sigue apareciendo en su página—, está desactualizada, ahora tampoco se acentúan palabras como _truhan_ o _guion_; se puede leer el resto de cambios aquí.

La verdad yo creo que hace bien la RAE al tratar de unificar el lenguaje aún más; ésa esa es una de las cualidades del español. Jamás he visto yo que se tenga que hablar de un español _estándar_, por ejemplo, como se hace con el portugués y el francés; y no vale la pena querer parecerse a este último —con palabras como sïón—, solo por diferencias regionales en la pronunciación.


----------



## Gallium

A quienes utilizamos esta palabra como si fuera bisílaba es normal que nos choque una comparación con "vio" o "fue", porque estas otras dos sí que las usamos como monosílabas. ¿Alguna vez alguien ha pronunciado "fué"? Pues no tengo ni idea, pero hoy día todo el mundo que conozco dice y escribe "fue". 

El día de mañana probablemente todo el mundo pronunciará y escribirá "rio" en lugar de "rió" (comprendo que a quien la utilice como monosílaba esta frase le parezca absurda y sin sentido). Al igual que desaparecerá de la calle la pronunciación "guión" y "truhán" (a los que las utilizamos como bisílabas, ¿al pronunciarlo como monosílabos no os suena a una especie de percusión metálica tipo "bong"?). O quizá no, que mis nietos lo pronuncien igual que yo, pero acentuándolo de un modo distinto.

El idioma evoluciona, eso es un hecho. Y lo hace de diferentes maneras. Unas veces son usos de la calle los que la academia acaba adoptando y otras es ésta quien guía los nuevos usos o los cambios. Y no pasa nada. La vida sigue. Eso sí, me hago portavoz de todos aquellos a los que no nos gustan los cambios y reclamo el derecho al pataleo, que aunque académica y normativamente no tengamos razón, trastoca nuestro uso del lenguaje, con el que hemos crecido y el que en acto de rebelión más o menos involuntaria probablemente usemos hasta el fin de nuestros días.


----------



## flljob

Gallium, claro que tienes razón. La escritura debe reflejar lo mejor posible la pronunciación. "truhán" es bisílaba, debe llevar tilde, lo mismo que Sión. 
Saludos


----------



## S.V.

flljob said:


> La escritura debe reflejar lo mejor posible la pronunciación.


¿Pero hasta qué punto? ¿Y quién debe decidirlo? ¿Deberían acaso _herue,__ aerio y golpiar_ estar en el diccionario, tal como _olio_ o _cuete_? ¿O deberíamos todos nosotros, por ejemplo, escribir _s_ en lugar de toda _z_ y toda _c _fricativa, solo porque nosotros la pronun_s_iamos de esa manera?  ¿O eso es ya ir demasiado lejos? Era una inconsistencia, como le llamó alguien en otro hilo, que se usara el acento en esos casos; el acento en español no se usa para romper la vocal anterior en otra sílaba, no se usa para acentuar lo que ya es la vocal más fuerte de un diptongo ortográfico —si bien no fonético—.


----------



## cremaynata

Gallium said:


> A quienes utilizamos esta palabra como si fuera bisílaba es normal que nos choque una comparación con "vio" o "fue", porque estas otras dos sí que las usamos como monosílabas. ¿Alguna vez alguien ha pronunciado "fué"? Pues no tengo ni idea, pero hoy día todo el mundo que conozco dice y escribe "fue".
> 
> El día de mañana probablemente todo el mundo pronunciará y escribirá "rio" en lugar de "rió" (comprendo que a quien la utilice como monosílaba esta frase le parezca absurda y sin sentido). Al igual que desaparecerá de la calle la pronunciación "guión" y "truhán" (a los que las utilizamos como bisílabas, ¿al pronunciarlo como monosílabos no os suena a una especie de percusión metálica tipo "bong"?). O quizá no, que mis nietos lo pronuncien igual que yo, pero acentuándolo de un modo distinto.
> 
> El idioma evoluciona, eso es un hecho. Y lo hace de diferentes maneras. Unas veces son usos de la calle los que la academia acaba adoptando y otras es ésta quien guía los nuevos usos o los cambios. Y no pasa nada. La vida sigue. Eso sí, me hago portavoz de todos aquellos a los que no nos gustan los cambios y reclamo el derecho al pataleo, que aunque académica y normativamente no tengamos razón, trastoca nuestro uso del lenguaje, con el que hemos crecido y el que en acto de rebelión más o menos involuntaria probablemente usemos hasta el fin de nuestros días.


La verdad es que en textos antiguos de la Edad Media se escribía fué con acento. San Isidoro por ejemplo lo tiene con el acento y otros escritores de la misma edad. Por supuesto, la pronunciación también era fué.


----------

